# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  lordoza

## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam niedawno na kontroli u neurologa z moją 2 letnia córeczką i podczas badania stwierdzila ze ma pogłebioną lordoze. Czy musze isc z tym do ortopedy?

----------


## zacheusz112

Bezsprzecznie należy się zgłosić do Poradni Ortopedycznej dla dzieci.

----------

